# Do we meet the immigration criteria?



## alvnhel (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello,
We are new to the forum and any help that anyone could give us would be very greatly appreciated. 

We are a family of 4 currently living in Cyprus and have been considering a move to Vancouver for some time now. We visited in April and absolutely loved it! 

We are unsure as to whether we meet the required criteria for immigration. My fiance works in IT, and i understand that this job is no longer on 'The list'. I have been looking at the other occupations and under the NOC code 1122 for 'Professional Occupations in Business Services to Management' there is a job title 'Advertising Account Executive'. Although i am currently unemployed, as i am looking after our two young children, i worked for 3 years (2004-2007) as an Advertising Executive for a large property developer here, which involved managing the annual budget and placing various media ads for their brand awareness campaign. So firstly, i would like to ask, does anybody know if this is the type of thing the NOC means by 'Advertising Account Executive'? Secondly, what proof would be required of my previous work experience?

Assuming that my job description did meet with the Advertising Account Executive title, would the fact that i'm currently unemployed affect my chances of approval? We have enough funds to support ourselves and meet that criteria.

Also, although i have an MSc, my qualifications are all health related, rather than Marketing / Advertising, and i am currently studying to become ACCA qualified. Would this affect my chances?

We have done the self assessment test online and we scored 73 points.

On a slightly different note, my fiance's grandmother's sister (his great aunt), lives in Toronto with her family. Am i right in assuming that they are not close enough relatives to be able to sponsor us through the family sponsorship scheme?

Thank you so much for taking the time to read our questions. We hope that there is somebody out there who can help us with some answers!

Best regards,

Alvnhel


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

alvnhel said:


> Hello,
> We are new to the forum and any help that anyone could give us would be very greatly appreciated.
> 
> We are a family of 4 currently living in Cyprus and have been considering a move to Vancouver for some time now. We visited in April and absolutely loved it!
> ...


Sorry to provide such negative news.


----------

